
Inside the fastest font renderer in the world - raphlinus
https://medium.com/@raphlinus/inside-the-fastest-font-renderer-in-the-world-75ae5270c445
======
sjm
Very cool! Font rendering still seems to be a very under appreciated aspect of
UI/UX considerations, and with higher-resolution displays rendering
performance is definitely more important today than it otherwise has been.

Is the aim to use this in the Xi Editor project?
([https://github.com/google/xi-editor](https://github.com/google/xi-editor)
for those who haven't heard of it, another Rust-based project of Raph's.)

~~~
raphlinus
Not directly. My approach in Xi is to use the system text stack (including
font rendering) for a variety of reasons, including consistency of appearance
with other text on the system, keeping the front-end small and lightweight,
and being able to exploit hardware acceleration to the max.

That said, my hope is that these ideas make their way into at least one system
text stack running under Xi. The ideas are simple to implement, and I hope
I've made the case that the performance improvement is compelling enough to
pursue.

